# Difference between a hypo and a super hypo carpet python



## Shikito123 (Nov 6, 2019)

HI, 
So I'm wondering if there is any differences between a normal hypo and a super hypo? 
Is it just the double allele or is there a phenological difference aswell?

Thank you


----------



## Shire pythons (Nov 6, 2019)

One difference is that a super hypo's offspring will all be hypo . No super hypo is so until proven out by breeding . Lamest terms ill go with haha
[doublepost=1573022296,1573022208][/doublepost]Super hypo should be drastically less black than a regular hypo in most cases. Certainly not gauranteed though


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 6, 2019)

Shire pythons said:


> One difference is that a super hypo's offspring will all be hypo . No super hypo is so until proven out by breeding . Lamest terms ill go with haha
> [doublepost=1573022296,1573022208][/doublepost]Super hypo should be drastically less black than a regular hypo in most cases. Certainly not gauranteed though


wouldnt that just be an A grade hypo? - no blacks untill they get older and colours start to fade in which, theres still no black jsut very dark outlines


----------



## Shire pythons (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeah like i said no gaurantees. But the difference between a hypo and super hypo can be massive. Proper Super hypos can have no black at all. There is a line of super hypo coastals that have virtually no black if any well into adulthood.


----------



## Southernserpent (Nov 6, 2019)

Is their really a incomplete dominant hypo? I thought in aus we just had caramel and a possible resessive hypo gene, as well as the polygenic hypo that originated on bredli


----------



## Shire pythons (Nov 7, 2019)

I am not an expert on this one but as far as i am aware there are super hypos just as we have super caramels . And definetely recessive hypos .Rob mcleod is known for his line of hypo and super hypo coastals . I am sure some else on here can chime in on his line


----------



## Southernserpent (Nov 7, 2019)

Rob mcleods hypos are stunning but I just assumed they where just line bred caramels. Hypo and caramel often get thrown around and I find it hard to know if there is 2 seperate lines or if it's one and the same thing. Sorry to get of subject a little. I like to think of the super as the visual resessive and the standard as a visual het if that makes sense. That is of course in my un educated lamen terms


----------



## Shikito123 (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you for your help. Yeah, I thought they were a lot less black pigment as a super hypo, I tried to google it and not much came up.
So if you bred a super hypo to a hypo, all offspring would be hypo? Or does it need to be 2 super hypos? (Theoretically)
Thank you
[doublepost=1573109287,1573108958][/doublepost]


Southernserpent said:


> Rob mcleods hypos are stunning but I just assumed they where just line bred caramels. Hypo and caramel often get thrown around and I find it hard to know if there is 2 seperate lines or if it's one and the same thing. Sorry to get of subject a little. I like to think of the super as the visual recessive and the standard as a visual het if that makes sense. That is of course in my un educated lamen terms



I like that definition. It makes sense for everyone. On the topic of genetics, How do co-doms or incomplete doms play in genetics when a recessive is present? I was fascinated by the super zebra albino that Rajiv Perera produced.


----------



## Southernserpent (Nov 7, 2019)

Rajiv bred a albino super zebra wholly **** I thought that KD selective creations had the only one. I gotta get out more


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 7, 2019)

I haven't worked with them personally and am only going from what friends have told me, but superhypos are lighter on average and there is some crossover.

If there was no phenotypic difference the term superhypo would be a misnomer and the trait would be dominant.

Non hypos vary greatly and the hypo allele lightens the snake relative to its base shade, but they all have their own base shade, so they'll have a wide spectrum of variation rather than two discrete phenotypes.


----------



## Shikito123 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> I haven't worked with them personally and am only going from what friends have told me, but superhypos are lighter on average and there is some crossover.
> 
> If there was no phenotypic difference the term superhypo would be a misnomer and the trait would be dominant.
> 
> Non hypos vary greatly and the hypo allele lightens the snake relative to its base shade, but they all have their own base shade, so they'll have a wide spectrum of variation rather than two discrete phenotypes.



Oh, okay that makes way more sense. 
Yeah southern, he did. it had its first shed and looks amazing. 





Absolutely gorgeous. (credit to Rajiv Perera, morelia designs) 

No idea how the colour will come out or anything. I reckon there'll be a tiny yellow pattern on the head like most super zebs.


----------



## Southernserpent (Nov 8, 2019)

It will be really cool to see how it develops


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 8, 2019)

Shame about its tail though, it’s not just kinked, it’s almost falling off haha


----------



## Southernserpent (Nov 8, 2019)

Really that's a shame can't really see it in that pic. That's what I don't like about the super zebs
[doublepost=1573203399,1573202361][/doublepost]https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/posts/2412047/

Link to a good comparison pic of super hypo and standard hypo


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 8, 2019)

Looks like some of it already fell off and more on its way


----------

